# Java Ferns...



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So.... when I tie my Java Ferns to Lava Rock.... the ferns almost float and are just anchored by the roots. I tie them lightly so the roots don't get destroyed, but as a result, the plants are floating above the rock.... is that ok? Will they eventually root themselves tighter to the rock so they are no longer floating?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have had Java Ferns for years. They don't need to be rooted. I let many of mine drift and others are rooted in the gravel. They are a very tough plant and, when happy, look almost like an expensive Amazon Sword plant. They are a true Fern and reproduce through plantlets on their leaves or through runners like a Vallisneria. Their exposed roots are a bright red. Overall an outstanding beginner's plant.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'll not worry about them "floating" while the roots are tied down then, lol.

I have a large one that just came off a piece of wood and is floating around the tank... like you said, I guess it will be ok floating? I've also got one that is almost lying down flat on a rock, because of the angle of the rock and there are other ferns tied to the rock... hopefully it grows up and not over lol. I also tied them in small bunches of 2 or 3, since they were so tiny! (1 and 2 leafed babies.)

Yes, the babies are uber cool! All the babies I got were from 2 large mother plants. The mother plants were dying, but I got tons of babies from them. Very neat how they reproduce! (I've got one in my 20g that I've had for a year... seems bushier, but no babies yet... lots of almost burnt looking spots... not reproductive spots though... weird...)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you need to get the roots closer to the rock or wood if you want it to take hold and not have to wait forever. IME, the roots on a JF don't grow very fast. I have quite a few differents kinds that grow in my substrate. This can be done as long as the rhizome is kept exposed. Same goes for Anubias.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I may be all wet on this ... But.... Java Ferns grow via spikes from both the leaves and rhizome. What you see and call roots are actually crampons. Roots take up nourishment.. Crampons do not. The cramps are black/brown growths that serve to allow these plants to anchor themselves in the water column. It is actually critical that the rhizome NOT be buried as it will cause it to rot. Let it be loosely tied to a rock or drift wood and those crampons will eventually bind the plant to the structure. Bill in Va.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't mind if the plants are 'slightly floating' until they evenutally root - I just wanted to be sure it wouldn't kill them.

*1.* The Rhizome is the long green thing that's perpendicularish to the stem right?

*2.* As for the ones that are almost laying down across the rock, they should grow straight right? I can get them to stand up straight because of the shape of the rock - If I tilt the rock, the other ferns will be sideways. Some on the wood are sticking out 90 degrees from it... but that's just the way the wood is.... I hope they grow ok.

*3.* Also, planting them in small bunches is okay too right? (They won't over crowd each other?)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the rhizome is considered the stem. It is what the leaves come out of. I've planted mine in bunches with wide and narrow leaf with no issues.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got to come clean here... I'm actually an amateur horticulturalist and only back into the hobby for the last 6 months.. albeit in a huge way.. .(600 gallons)..You can plant those Java's close but it's not the most beneficial way. ALL plants like to receive light and air (in this case water) movement which is impeded by dense planting. Eventually, some of the inner brackets will start to starve for light/water movement and attention.. They will on their own determine the proper density. 
Less than a horizontal anchor point?.. They will seek the light at the top of the tank if given enough time. (Check your house plants in a window.. don'tcha have to constantly turn them....seeking light)... 
Yes,, that horizontal green stick-like growth is the rhizome. You can chop that up as someone stated and propagate the population...I myself just let nature take it's course. 
Like I said in my opening.. I'm much of a newbie in the aquatic world too... although back 2 decades ago I was just as bad an addict as I am now. Bill in Va.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for that! So I won't worry about the horizontal plants, lol, they will eventually grow straight.

And, the babies are sooo tiny, about 2 small leaves each, so I planted them in bunches of 2. Each "bunch" is about .5 - 1 inch away from each other.... so I'm hoping they will grow nicely. (That's where the holes in the wood were, so that's where I anchored them.)


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

To me.. it sounds like you're doing it exactly right!.. Good luck and we'll be looking for pics!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks again! I'll take some pics a bit later tonight when the sun's gone down... too much glare at the moment, lol.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

tighten it up so that the fern cant move around. it needs to be making firm contact to grow on the rock


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ There are a few that are slightly floating, and I'll leave those. I had one that was like that and it's grown tight over the last year.

Just noticed one or two today that are really floating, so I'll tighten them down a bit during tank maintenance tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------

